# ROB



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

ANY ONE KNOW WHERE NoSugarRob is??


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I did speak to him, but he wasn't happy with the forum, and he didn't go into it ... I miss his smiling face.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I did speak to him, but he wasn't happy with the forum, and he didn't go into it ... I miss his smiling face.


Me too, I loved his comments.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm missing him too. Come on Rob, just forget and come back to the Forum.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

I Like ROB he made me smile dont think i ever read a bad word from him nice guy


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I asked about him a while back when we were trying to find out about Smitty. Rob made my day with every post, witty personality.i miss him as well.
Philly


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Sorry, I'm repeating myself.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Rob, was a nice comedic relief on the forum. Oftentimes he would interject in a thread full of tension or bickering with a funny, yet truthful post. His opinions were usually spot on.

I think he was a good distraction and shining light outside the all to familiar drama and conflict in the past on this forum. He is missed, no doubt..

Come back Sugar
- John


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey_ Rob. You greeted me when I joined the forum and I want to welcome you back. Everyone misses you._

_Your wit and humor makes people laugh and helps us get our heads out of our butts without calling a proctologist._

_  Come back Sugar. It just ain't the same without you around._


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea come back rob, got some more jokes for ya!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Maybe we should start a NoSugarRob forum ... ?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

aww thanks guys.. i'm sort of back now.. thanks for the messages too..., you know who you are







.......... jesus this place has exploded its proper mental huge n busy..


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome back.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It's a different place to when we first started Rob, but we sure missed ya.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello sexy, welcome back


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You talking to me or Rob?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Defiantly Rob, unless somehow those were pics of you in the shower with an inflatable sheep.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It wasn't a sheep, I'm just naturally hairy... and go Baaa!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

You guys had to push it ... there goes the neighborhood. Oh well.

Welcome back Rob.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

wots going on ? .... mad thread is most confusing.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi mate, glad to see your smiling face again!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> You talking to me or Rob?


yes, an the others.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Hi mate, glad to see your smiling face again!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Drying out took a bit longer than normal this time Rob ? We understand Mate


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

lol


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> Hi mate, glad to see your smiling face again!











[/quote]
Oh, where have you been been my blue eyed son? Oh, where have you been my darling young one?
Oh, what did you see my blue eyed son? Oh, what did you see my darling young one?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nutter


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Can I have a pint of whatever BobF has been drinking please ?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

make mine a double


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats how I see things as well Rob	lol I have been wetting my new Granddaughters head all day and someone has called out the Lifeboat crew to rescue her


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hooray!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Thats how I see things as well Rob	lol	I have been wetting my new Granddaughters head all day and someone has called out the Lifeboat crew to rescue her


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> make mine a double


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow Rob is back................. need big hug with him


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

there ya go Mr Irfan


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Welcome back you little rascal!*_


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

cheers Mr Bill


----------

